

Charlie Hebdo's Wednesday Edition to Include Prophet Mohammed Cartoons - pallian
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11340358/Charlie-Hebdos-Wednesday-edition-to-include-Prophet-Mohammed-cartoons.html

======
api
Eventually these terrorists will also learn that trying to censor something
drives sales and popularity through the roof:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2_Live_Crew#As_Nasty_As_They_W...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2_Live_Crew#As_Nasty_As_They_Wanna_Be)

If you don't like something, ignore it.

~~~
DanBC
> If you don't like something, ignore it.

Please could you email me photographs of eg your mother or spouse or child?

Let's test your "just ignore it" philosophy.

~~~
api
Personal "doxxing" and direct personal slander is a completely different
thing. We're talking about general types of speech that some find offensive,
like mocking religion, profanity, racism, etc. Trying to censor offensive
speech simply brings attention to it and drives popularity. Before these
attacks, nobody had heard of Charlie Hebdo.

~~~
PeekPoke
I certainly hadn't, but like many others I will certainly be trying to get
hold of a copy of the upcoming edition.

